# Happy Natl Assistance Dog Week (Next Week!)



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

August 10-16 has been officially designated as National Assistance Dog Week to honor the more than 20,000 dogs that assist people with disabilities.

Full story at:

http://www.forbes.com/prnewswire/feeds/p...____NEW092.html

Parties! Gotta Have Parties! Invite your Friends! Gifts! Lots of small thoughtful gifts for your favorite Assistance Dog! 

Hooray for our assistance dogs!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Just so people aren't confused but this "official" week notice was a press release by ... a company that sends out such a notice to different sources for a price. In this case a publisher paid $399. to have a press release about their new book. For less than $400. they now have placed the info out there in business magazines and newspapers which is being picked up by SD forums and groups in the belief that the week has been proclaimed by a governerment or SD agency as a week to honor SDs. 

_*A press release is an article written by an individual or organization's marketing dept. that is sent to various sources to be considered to be used in their venue. Newspapers and magazines can also go to press release sources to find items of public interest to help fill spots in their publications. And you will see many of these since they are free to the paper or magazine. If an item is newsworthy enough it will be picked up by an agency such as the Associated Press and have worldwild exposure. _

When reading about something like this you just need to go to the bottom of the article and see the source. If it is an article that was paid for, it must have that info though slightly hidden to show that it is an advertisement and not a true news report. 

Bet the sales of Ms. Davis' and Ms. Bunnel's book skyrocket now as many will believe they are very knowledgable (which they may be) on the subject as they and their book was such a large source of information for the _news _article.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I went to look up a better definition of what I was trying to say as I was going on the basis of remembering info from a Marketing Class that I took in the past. 


From Wikipedia:
_"A press release is different from a news article. A news article is a compilation of facts developed by journalists published in the news media, whereas a press release is designed to be sent to journalists in order to encourage them to develop articles on the subject. A press release is generally biased towards the objectives of the author.

The use of news releases is common in the field of public relations, the aim of which is to attract favorable media attention to the PR firm's client, and publicity, the aim of which is to attract favorable media attention for products marketed by the clients."_

Link 

When I had first heard of this I was excited and thought maybe it was a week proclaimed by Congress before they broke for their August vacation in conjuncture with the changes being made to the ADA or possibly by the DOJ to go along with their clarifications. 

Assistance Dogs are very deserving of recognition and there is a need for more education of the community -- so I do hope people celebrate with their dogs and other members of the SD community. Just would like it to be led by someone other than a publishing house promoting a book.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh... I feel so stupid.







I got this from someone in the SD community and was happy, so just forwarded it along. 

Dang.







Can't trust anything. 

Thanks TJ for setting the record -- and me -- straight.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Don't feel stupid as I'm sure I only knew because of the courses and business experience I've had.

Like I had said I was excited at first when I had first heard about it. It is like when you receive an envelope in the mail with an eagle, red and blue trim, and U.S. something or other on it you think you are getting someting "official". Or when a SD registry calls itself the U.S. National ...... you think it must be official.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

You mean, that foreign lottery I won wasn't real either?










Thanks again for the correction. I HATE it when I inadvertently post bad information.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:You mean, that foreign lottery I won wasn't real either?


I don't see how it could be as I am the real winner -- I have the email to prove it.


----------

